# Hot, humid and the wifes away



## Fuscus (Mar 3, 2009)

Its hot, humid and the wife is away. Should I
A/ clean up the place for her?
B/ do the washing for her?
C/Go herping?

Those who answered A or B are sick puppies! Seek help or suffer the rolled up newspaper 
Back about 11 ( though judging from dans thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...es/crap-herping-but-a-few-pics-any-way-104796 it may not be a great night)


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, well good luck.
Hoping for many pics!


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 3, 2009)

I know what I'm doin tonight....


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW - 4 SES, 2 PTS, 1 GCS, 1BTS and, in a first for me, a SBS. Pics real soon


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2009)

first off were the first 2 SES and the GCS I saw. It was a hot and humid trip and all the herps were very active. I did not get a shot at either of the PTS nor at the other two SES. The BTS was on bitumin and I am very reluctant to stop there. The snake also took a bit of effort to miss with the car but miss I did


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2009)

next was a TFM. I'm fairly certain that this is not a reptile and that technically the photos are not that good ( I had the F-stop up too high ) but I get a buzz at shooting* these guys




* with a camera of course


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 4, 2009)

I really need to get a new camera  the photos I got of the 6ft coastal carpet I saw tonight were crap not to mention that I was too slow to get the Keelback:cry:


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2009)

Lastly this chick. From the very start of our relationship she made it very clear I was not to put a hand ( or any other body part) near her without permission and that permission was not forthcoming. Anyhow, she photoed better than Naomi Campbell, is considerably less venomous and, fortunately for me, has less of a striking range


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2009)

New i should have gone out tonight!
Nice work on the Stephens Banded!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Lastly this chick. From the very start of our relationship she made it very clear I was not to put a hand ( or any other body part) near her without permission and that permission was not forthcoming. Anyhow, she photoed better than Naomi Campbell, is considerably less venomous and, fortunately for me, has less of a striking range




Shes much better than Naomi Campbell.... absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 4, 2009)

Great shoot's what camera are you using...?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 4, 2009)

fuscus,as usual great shots ..........


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Great shoot's what camera are you using...?


I have got a special rig for night herping. Nikon D100 body with a Nikkor 105 micro lens. Light is all important so I also have a SB-900 flash ( big bikkies ) and to do the focusing I have a SUNBlitz Macro ring light. The body will be upgraded soon and a macro flash unit will be added, hopefully 9 but unlikely) before the gladdy Expo


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2009)

Have you ever come across and Adder in your travles over the years around here Fuscus?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice pics, be good to find a stephens banded snake, going out this weekend to a spot to look for stephens banded snakes, common death adders, rough scaled snakes and burtons legless lizards.


----------



## jase75 (Mar 4, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Have you ever come across and Adder in your travles over the years around here Fuscus?


My brother found a Adder up your way about 2 weeks ago. First 1 he has found in over a year up there with lots of kms of night driving done.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Have you ever come across and Adder in your travles over the years around here Fuscus?


No Adder yet - hoped to see one because it was so hot and dry. Will try again on Friday


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2009)

jase75 said:


> My brother found a Adder up your way about 2 weeks ago. First 1 he has found in over a year up there with lots of kms of night driving done.


Sweet!
I know one has been found recently on the road I followed on Monday, so far thats my number 1 target, love them, and to see one in the wild would be amazing!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 4, 2009)

great herpin spot fuscus


----------



## DonnB (Mar 5, 2009)

Im very interested in going herping with someone. So if anyone on the Sunshine Coast is willing to have me tag along pm me. I an new to the area and havent had much luck...I am located in Buderim.


----------



## Colin (Mar 5, 2009)

Great pics fuscus... especially the Hoplocephalus


----------

